# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Appeal to KiwiNZ

## rjwood

Things got a little out of hand as I was writing a response to raven, I see.

I am hoping the closure is temporary as I think it's important for us to work out our differences, and I believe we can. Raven is a valuable member here and my intention is to negotiate a compromise between us.

BigDave was being a friend to me and regrets his participation in the thread being closed. I certainly can't be angry with BigDave for anything he did. We did speak however, and he has promised me that he will remain non-active in the thread if you agree to reopen it.

Another suggestion is to move the thread over to here and let us finish.

Thanks for listening and thanks for keeping the heat down, KiwiNZ.

rj

----------


## KiwiNZ

If your issue with Raven is an issue of ...

"         2. If you have a complaint about abuse/harrassment from a forum member or staff."

Then it can be addressed here as per above.

If it is a personal disagreement between two members then it can be addressed in private. I see no value to the Forum if such matters are thrashed out in public. 

At this point I am not moved to reopen that thread.

----------


## rjwood

I hope with some time you will re-consider.

Animosity festers in people when situations remain unsolved. That is evidenced when disagreements are displayed in emotional way's. Permitting the parties to compromise on an agreement defuses that. When that compromise is public it forces the parties to adhere to it with more urgency because there is more expectation of it. It also serves as a reminder and suggestion to all who observe it that they are held to the same standard of civility. Privately talking while there is animosity usually solves not much if anything at all when it come to resolution. Afterwards,  private exchanges serve people better.

KiwiNZ, please permit members here to resolve issues together.

Let the resolution center serve the purpose of resolution between members as well as it's current function of resolution.

Thanks again!
rj

----------


## KiwiNZ

The Resolution Centre has specific intent as shown in the header.

As you haven't stated so I have assumed that the issue at hand is not an issue of abuse or harrassment from a member therfore is not an issue for here.

As for general disagreements between members I would expect them to deal with that as adults privately and not in public.

----------


## rjwood

> The Resolution Centre has specific intent as shown in the header.
> 
> As you haven't stated so I have assumed that the issue at hand is not an issue of abuse or harrassment from a member therfore is not an issue for here.
> 
> As for general disagreements between members I would expect them to deal with that as adults privately and not in public.


I too would expect members to deal with issues as adult's. That does not mean adults only deal in private. Mature adults are not afraid of public display's of disagreement, either as participant's or observers.

If you are assuming as you state above, Why then did you close the thread? What rules were broken?

I understand the enormous responsibility you bare and appreciate your position. I have to ask you however, if you appriciate and are willing to give others here the chance to show themselves to be as capable as you see yourself of being.?

----------


## KiwiNZ

This has been discussed with other Admin staff and we do not want  to see what you are proposing.

The decision to close that thread will stand.

----------


## rjwood

> This has been discussed with other Admin staff and we do not want  to see what you are proposing.
> 
> The decision to close that thread will stand.


What am I proposing?

----------


## KiwiNZ

To allow members to slug out personal disagreements in public

----------


## rjwood

> To allow members to slug out personal disagreements in public


Interesting choice of words KiwiNZ, and a poor characterization. If that is how you presented it to other admins then it is no wonder they agree with you. You skewed it to fit your decision. I have presented myself to you as a gentleman and that is how you perceive my actions and words? You sir, are in need of re-examining your feelings and intentions.

To set the record straight. My so called proposal is to allow others besides _you_ to negotiate settelments between each other in public view of others who choose to witness and contribute to such said negotiations in an open and honest way.

----------


## KiwiNZ

It was decided that we need to draw the line somewhere. If a member has issues with another member other than what I stated earlier , then they are to sort that out in private.

----------


## rjwood

> It was decided that we need to draw the line somewhere. If a member has issues with another member other than what I stated earlier , then they are to sort that out in private.


Then I respectfully submit to you; you are drawing the line in the wrong place. You (administrators) are preventing important _public_ diaglogue from occurring at the expense of the very community _you_ created. These forums has been  rewarded with a tremendous amount of visibility and potential through the hard work of alot of peoples resources, intellectual and otherwise. If you however, continue to choose to stifle peoples need for open and honest conversation, I believe you will in the end be left with a _body without a soul._ That would be tragic, especially since you are suppressing the very _root_ nature of what you represent, *freedom.* I alway's advise my children in these types of situations, "_if you are going to err, alway's err on the side of freedom_". I give you the same advice now. Learn to trust members whom have shown you in the past they are capable and worthy of it. People who are honorable and honest will better this community and will reward it with pride in who and what they represent. Is that alway's easy? Not on your life. Well intentioned people of integrity will alway's prevail in the face of difficulty though. Their are many well intentioned ethical people of integrity as just members here, as I am sure _all_ who serve in any official capavity strive to be and are.

I again appeal to you to somehow figure out a way to let this happen. I give you my word, I will do everything within my ability to assure a fair and respectfull exchange on my part, and I am sure Raven would do the same as he is a person of integrity too..

----------


## rjwood

Sorry for the 2 typo errors. I would like to fix them, but i can't..

----------


## KiwiNZ

Two members arguing a personal issues in public will not benefit Ubuntu Forums. In fact the contrary.It reflects badly and distracts what we are here for.

This can be done in private messages where it will not be "stifled" as you put it.

I have made the Forums position clear on this and I believe we should close this matter now.

----------


## rjwood

> Two members arguing a personal issues in public will not benefit Ubuntu Forums. In fact the contrary.It reflects badly and distracts what we are here for.
> 
> This can be done in private messages where it will not be "stifled" as you put it.
> 
> I have made the Forums position clear on this and I believe we should close this matter now.


That depends on the connotation associated with the word _arguing._ Arguing can be constuctive if and when you let it be We are arguing now.It seems however you are not going to be objective. I regret that, but obviously there is no amount of reason going to break through. 

Good Luck!!

----------

